# SRAM: Nothing but problems



## tim maigaard (Mar 24, 2007)

II purchased a full SRAM force component set for my '07 Orca several months ago and i have had nothing but heartache (compact crank, 11-23 cog). I bought them online from Colorado cyclists. Initially, i had problems with the rear derailleur clicking when I would shift into the larger rear sprockets, 19, 21,23. I lubricated everything associated with the drive train and still no resolution. Eventually, I purchased another rear cog, and problem solved. However, I couldn't return the old one since it had been used. Colorado suggested I contact SRAM. they have been no help at all. A week later, I i developed a clicking sound that would be present under load and occurred almost every revolution at 12:00 o'clock from the non drive side. I tore the bottom bracket apart, put teflon tape and lubed every thing. I would re-tighten the crank (torque it to specs) and the sound would go away for about a day or two them return. I have lubed everything on the bike, but tightening the crank seems to be the only thing solves the problem (temporarily though). I have an '06 Orca with full dura ace and in comparison, the SRAM set up is very noisy when shifting. Not smooth at all. Also, I had great difficulty adjusting the rear derailleur to where there was no reasonable chain rattle for both large and small chain ring / rear cog combinations. I know most people are happy with SRAM and I wanted to give it a chance. I do like the double tap mechanism and the smaller hoods, however, had I to do it over, I wouldn't have picked SRAM. All the Wheels I own are Shimano compatible, so i would have stuck with Dura Ace. Just my personal experience mind you.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

It sounds like it could just be teething problems. Maybe you should take it a shop familiar with SRAM and have them adjust it.


----------



## gstenger (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had SRAM Rival on my '97 Giordana Titanium XL frame for about 3 months now and I love it. I haven't noticed any of the problems you have been describing. I used to be a mechanic, so I built the bike up myself. SRAM also has some very good technical videos on their website that may help. Go to http://www.willyoumaketheleap.com/, click on Service in the lower left, and then you can download and watch the Tech videos on your computer.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

I have had none of the problems you are describing. In fact I have had no problems at all with my Rival setup. I did have the LBS build it up for me, but it was the first time they had touched the SRAM road stuff so even with that it worked out well.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

It's lovely of colorado cyclist to sell you an item and when it causes a problemt they tell you to deal w/ it yourself. 
As much as I, and others cannot stand performancebike-- the one thing you can say about them is they'll take it back if you have your receipt.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

I'm looking at building a new bike with SRAM rival groupo. I found a full set brand new for 560. That seems like a steal. Anyways. I contacted the seller and they said that

"Any warranties that SRAM offers will be accepted. Please check with SRAM for further information. "

However, on the SRAM website. it says that the warranty will be void if the components are not installed by a certified sram mechanic. 

The sram website does have good tech videos on installation. It stresses the importance of facing the BB. I don't know if that has anything to do with your problems.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't have any problems with my SRAM Rival setup. I love the controls and adapted almost instantly to it from Shimano.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't blame sram for requiring a premium level product be installed by a "certified" installer. In general, a full time mechanic is better than a "part time" wrench 8 out of 10 times. But I'd agree that Colorado cyclist refering you to the Mfg to resolve a problem/defective is complete crap. That is their responsibility/job as a dealer and anything less is pathetic. But there's usually more than one side to the story
For the crank issue, as with truvativ, you may need to tighten it down two or three times after the first few rides. but then you'll be all set and no more noise. It worked for me.
I too will be purchasing Rival soon, and the feedback and reviews have been very very positive. 
I suggest that you bring your bike into a decent shop, and ask them to rebuild/reinstall the frame, and also to face the frame. I'd be very suprised if it isn't perfect.
Good luck to you.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

tim maigaard said:


> II purchased a full SRAM force component set for my '07 Orca several months ago and i have had nothing but heartache (compact crank, 11-23 cog). I bought them online from Colorado cyclists. Initially, i had problems with the rear derailleur clicking when I would shift into the larger rear sprockets, 19, 21,23. I lubricated everything associated with the drive train and still no resolution. Eventually, I purchased another rear cog, and problem solved. However, I couldn't return the old one since it had been used. Colorado suggested I contact SRAM. they have been no help at all. A week later, I i developed a clicking sound that would be present under load and occurred almost every revolution at 12:00 o'clock from the non drive side. I tore the bottom bracket apart, put teflon tape and lubed every thing. I would re-tighten the crank (torque it to specs) and the sound would go away for about a day or two them return. I have lubed everything on the bike, but tightening the crank seems to be the only thing solves the problem (temporarily though). I have an '06 Orca with full dura ace and in comparison, the SRAM set up is very noisy when shifting. Not smooth at all. Also, I had great difficulty adjusting the rear derailleur to where there was no reasonable chain rattle for both large and small chain ring / rear cog combinations. I know most people are happy with SRAM and I wanted to give it a chance. I do like the double tap mechanism and the smaller hoods, however, had I to do it over, I wouldn't have picked SRAM. All the Wheels I own are Shimano compatible, so i would have stuck with Dura Ace. Just my personal experience mind you.


Right after you posted this my bottom bracket started making noise- at least I thought it was. I tightened everything (actually found two loose chainring bolts) and that helped- but not for long. Then I remembered something from years back- the rear quick release had come just a tad loose. I tightened it and the noise went away completely. You might also want to check that your cassette is properly torqued down- had that happen to me too a while back and that was another tough one to find but it was only noisy when coasting.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 31, 2007)

Wish I had looked on this site before I bought SRAM Force. It is noisey! I suspect it might be the chain, but that darn derailuer will not stay put! There is some play in the bolt that attaches to hanger, and when I went to a shop to discuss they said that is the way it is sapposed to be! The rest of the group is fine, love the brakes and the levers are a nice change from Dura-Ace. I wonder if the RED group will improve?


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Play in the derailleur hanger bolt?*

Hmmm...that doesn't sound right. Earlier this week I built up a rain/crit bike with an old Univega frame I had laying around and I used Rival for the drivetrain (except for a campy chorus ultra-torque compact crank). I just checked my r. derailleur, and there is absolutely no side-to-side play where it attaches to the hanger. Your situation sounds suspect (I grew up wrenching in a shop) as I've never encountered a shifting system that is supposed to have "play in the bolt that attaches to hanger." Also, I'm using a campy record 10-sp. chain, and it is proving to be a very quiet system after about 200 miles.

Keep tracking down those noises (I know how irritating they are when you should only be able to hear the hum of the tires and your lungs trying to escape from your chest), and good luck! :thumbsup:


----------

